# too much yeast



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 5, 2012)

Can you use too much yeast?


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2012)

Explain. Did you add 2 packets?


----------



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 5, 2012)

no only one for a one gallon batch of strawberry. i've read that you can use 1/2 a pk of yeast for a gallon batch of wine, but i read it after the fact. I was just wondering if it would affect the wine.


----------



## robie (Jan 5, 2012)

The amount of yeast in your wine, while actively fermenting, doubles every few hours anyway. In a week the number of yeast cells will be many, many times what it was at the start. So, no, it is not an issue, other than maybe you could have saved 75 cents. 

Some say not to do it, but it is not unheard of to reseal a yeast packet, store it in the frig, and use the rest on another batch.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 5, 2012)

I have split a packet of yeast a few times. The other half gets used within a day or two. No problems that way.


----------

